# Need some mongolian beef advice!



## Dillinger55 (Mar 29, 2005)

I need help in finding out what is the best cut of beef to use in this dish... I have made it twice.... got the spices and vegs. just right.. tasted great.... but the meat was tough!! I tried boneless sirloin and skirt steak. I stir fried it hot and fast... cut it thin.... but they were too chewy! When I have ordered this at restaurants it was tender... Any suggestions on what type of beef I should use... and is there a certain way I should be cooking it?? Does adding cornstarch to the meat when it is marinating make it tender? I really need my Mongolian Beef fix!! I need a beef expert!!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 29, 2005)

they usually slow cook mongolian beef over a grill. In the restaurant the grill is pagoda shaped but I guess any sort of grill would do. Do you use sesame oil by the way?


----------



## Dove (Mar 29, 2005)

Dill,
Ask your butcher..some meat markets will tell you and then slice it for you.
Have you posted your recepie yet?
Dove


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 29, 2005)

You may have been slicing the meat in the wrong direction.  Slice the beef across the grain into thin strips.  I usually use sirloin.


----------



## Dillinger55 (Mar 30, 2005)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> they usually slow cook mongolian beef over a grill. In the restaurant the grill is pagoda shaped but I guess any sort of grill would do. Do you use sesame oil by the way?


                                                                Slow cook?  All the recipes I have found say to cook the meat at a high temp. for 2-4 min..... Maybe grilling would be better... Like if I used a flank steak would I grill it whole and slice it when done? And yes I do use sesame oil... usually the hot type with chilis to give it an extra kick!!


----------



## Dillinger55 (Mar 30, 2005)

No I didn't post the recipe yet... when I can figure out what cut of beef to use and get it to come out tender I will.  Where would I post it?


----------



## Raine (Mar 30, 2005)

From everything I've read, flank steak is used.

Sounds like you may have done everything correct.


So I'm thinking maybe it was the grade of meat.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 30, 2005)

one thought: you should cut your meat against the grain before you stir fry it. Based on your first post it sounds like you stir fried it and then sliced, like one would do to a pot roast or something. If you stir fry you are supposed to cut it up first.

Same goes for the grill. I usually slice it thin, marinate,and then put it on the grill.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 30, 2005)

another thought, did you have a lot of liquid in the wok when you did the step of steaming after you fried it? if you have a lot of liquid in the wok you are in essence boiling the meat which will turn nice cuts of meat, e..g sirloin into a crumbly mess. Even rougher cuts of meat like flank steak will probably not do as well.

What was the texture of the meat like when you ate it? Did it have a sort of crumbliness to it? Instead of having a texture made up of fibres.

maybe that was the problem, I know a lot of times I get meats that are sort of frozen inside and they release a lot of water when you stir fry.


----------



## Dove (Mar 30, 2005)

*Bulgogi* (Barbecued Beef) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Pulgogi_ is one of Korea's most famous grilled dishes. It is made from sirloin or another prime cut of beef (such as top round), cut into thin strips. For an outside barbecue, the meat is marinated for at least four hours to enhance the flavor and to tenderize it in a mixture of sesame oil, soy sauce, black pepper, garlic, sugar, onions, ginger, and wine. The marinated beef is cooked on a metal dish over the burner. Whole cloves of garlic, sliced onions, and chopped green peppers are often grilled at the same time. 

Or Google 
Korean Beef
Marge~Dove


----------

